# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  مساعدة في هاتف LG e405

## mounir6300

ارجو المساعدة اخواني في مشكلة lg e405 
مشكلتي عندما اردة تمرير فلاش للهاتف بواسطة ا س ب  نوع الفلاش kdz لكن عند الانتهاء لم يشتغل 
اضبح ياتي رمز الشركة LG و يبقي يومض.....
ارجوكم ماهي مشكلة الهاتف و هل لها حل

----------

